# Nifty 1050 this weekend, who is in?



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

50mi/10K in EB hills. I will be there


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so not ready for it. That isn't a "no" though.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Would love to do this with you again poff but Sonoma/Mendocino roads are calling me this weekend!

Weather should be fantastic for the Nifty!


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

It was warm and the pace was relentless. Unfortunately, I failed to get up Volmer Peak, was cramping like crazy after Claremont  Was home @ 2:15 PM.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Does 10K climbing also mean 10K downhills?


----------

